# Rear Tine Sears tiller transmission



## BDM53

I had started a thread and lost it, if this is duplicated I am sorry. I did do a search and didnt see what I was looking for. 
I have a sears rear tine tiller, 5.5 17" heavy duty tiller about 10 years old. Model 917.293970. I started tilling and i could tell it was hard to put the shifter in drive etc. It ran about 10 minutes and the tire drive stopped. I can move the shifter into R,N,D and it does nothing. The tines do turn when put into T. The tires are locked up and will not turn. I am not scared to go into it but is this worth fixing. I checked the cable, belt tension, fluids etc and everything is ok. Looking at the parts diagram it appears the sprocket from the wheel axle has a chain that drives the tines. If the tines work and the drive doesnt I am kind of at a lost. When i move the shifter it still feels like it it is going into each gear. Any help on this or experience? I really appreciate any help.


----------



## lunabop62

Funny, I have the same exact tiller with the same exact problem - If I can find a repair manual, I'll send you the link..
Steve


----------



## Gocart

I would recommend buying the big case gasket before opening it up. I made the mistake of opening it up, taking everything out and then waiting a week for the gasket to arrive. I put it all back together and I have a washer in the wrong place. You can find a good diagram on the sears website.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=250636


----------

